
The one machine learning concept you need to know - SharpSightLabs
http://www.sharpsightlabs.com/one-concept-machine-learning/
======
PaulHoule
Showing a signup form before you show content is not cool at all, particularly
when many of these things that hide the whole page don't work properly on
mobile devices.

